# avis sur Ipad nouvelle génération



## steffrouen (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour
hésitant à acheter un Ipad nouvelle génération, j'aimerais svp avoir l'avis de ceux qui ont la chance d'en avoir déjà un ?
Merci


----------



## nikomimi (30 Juillet 2012)

Il y à peu de chance que beaucoup te dise que c'est de la merde. Ta question est trop vague je trouve.


----------



## steffrouen (30 Juillet 2012)

ok
quel genre de sim faut mettre pour la 3g de l'ipad? ou quel forfait?


----------



## nikomimi (30 Juillet 2012)

MicroSim. Quel forfait ? Bah soit un forfait pour iPad qui coûte la peau des fesses, soit tu t'amuse à mettre la sim de ton forfait actuelle dedans, ou soit tu utilise ton smartphone comme réseau wifi pour le connecter à l'iPad, ce qui à pour avantage de ne payer un iPad que Wifi, donc moins cher, et de ne pas avoir à acheter un forfait à part ou à jongles avec ta carte sim.


----------



## Tosay (31 Juillet 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> ou soit tu utilise ton smartphone comme réseau wifi pour le connecter à l'iPad, ce qui à pour avantage de ne payer un iPad que Wifi, donc moins cher, et de ne pas avoir à acheter un forfait à part ou à jongles avec ta carte sim.



C'est la meilleure des solutions pour moi.......et c'est celle que j'utilise


----------

